# Boot old kernel



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

How can I boot the old kernel when I don't have keyboard access to choose it during boot?

Can I rename /boot/kernel.old to /boot/kernel and then reboot?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

CyberCr33p said:


> Can I rename /boot/kernel.old to /boot/kernel and then reboot?


That should work, yes. You may also want to have a look at the nextboot(8) command.


----------

